# Halloween Music I Created



## 4ToUov (Jul 20, 2010)

I have listened to some of your tracks & I'm sure I'll get some kids very scared

Thanxx for the DL & I will try to get something on vid.


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Awesome, glad you liked them.


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

lonerogue2 said:


> Hey all, I posted some of these last year, and there are some new ones as well. These Tracks were all composed by myself, and if you would like to use them in your home haunt feel free. (Video of it in use would be awesome) Enjoy everyone.
> 
> If you want a custom track, feel free to PM me and ill see what I can do.
> 
> http://www.knightsoftruespirit.org/testdrive/requiem_of_sorrow.zip



These are really really good. Is this your profession, or just a hobby? I will be using at least 4 of these tracks throughout my haunt this year! THANKS.


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Just a hobby. I downloaded audacity one night and started playing around with slowing and speeding everyday sounds. added some other elements and have been putting these together since


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

yeah gotta love Audacity. I use it all the time, but never thought to mix my own tracks. I guess because I never use them in my haunt. But this year I figured I give it a shot. Be interesting to see how the TOTs like some atmosphere enhancing music. Your mixes are really good, do you have a spider one?


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

huh...never thought of a spider track... but i'll see what I can come up with, and if i come up with something i like ill post it for you


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

yeah crawling sounds mixed with low to high pulsating hums followed by stringy violins! at least thats what I think of when I think spiders.


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

Loved this when you put it out last year, really like the additions, Thanx !! You really do excellent work, better than a few i've heard that I bought.
Yes a spider one -


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you for the share, very cool stuff.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

lonerogue2 said:


> Hey all, I posted some of these last year, and there are some new ones as well. These Tracks were all composed by myself, and if you would like to use them in your home haunt feel free. (Video of it in use would be awesome) Enjoy everyone.
> 
> If you want a custom track, feel free to PM me and ill see what I can do.
> 
> http://www.knightsoftruespirit.org/testdrive/requiem_of_sorrow.zip


I really liked these. Will be using some this year. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

That's some quality music you made. I really like "The Dead Speak."


----------



## Eyegore (Aug 23, 2008)

I liked so many of your tracks Lonerogue2, that I mixed them together into an ultimate track. I plan on using it as the primary sound and then add some of your other tracks as secondaries, to enhance a particular scene. They should meld together fairly well as TOTs walk by. Thanks.

Here's the ultimate mixed track I'll be using:
http://www.megacrapload.com/?d=C7LI3PYP


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Just wanted to kick this thread back up. I have been away from the HF scene for awhile, but the bug has bitten me again, so here I am. I made these tracks in audacity, from an array of public domain sounds. Feel free to download them and use in your haunt of for the TOTs. 

If you enjoy them, please let me know. thanks everyone. You can download all the tracks in 1 .zip file at: http://bit.ly/Oc39JM Enjoy


----------



## chupacabra (Aug 18, 2012)

the posted link is not working


----------



## lonerogue2 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hey Chupacabra, sorry about that. I took the link down since I have listed the item here: https://www.etsy.com/listing/107460914/the-harvest-ambient-halloween-music for 7.99. If interested you can here a sample here: http://runningdead5k.com/sample.mp3


----------



## Rania (Oct 27, 2011)

sounds wonderful!


----------

